
Automata by Example – build cellular automata just by clicking around - vmorgulis
https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-example/
======
detaro
From the writeup, for those that wonder like me what's happening:

 _The technique, which I think of as rule generation, is something a little
like direct manipulation, but with an additional generalisation step. You
click the pixel you want, but instead of just setting the pixel directly, the
system figures out a rule that would set that pixel and applies that rule
globally. In other words, you determine the rule from the action, then use the
rule to apply more actions._

[https://samgentle.com/posts/2017-01-14-automata-by-
example](https://samgentle.com/posts/2017-01-14-automata-by-example)

